# In questo momento



## Pincopallino (13 Ottobre 2021)

E ve lo racconto in diretta sono nella sala d‘aspetto di un ospedale milanese.
Vicino a me c’è un vecchietto che sta raccontando ad un altro vecchietto che lui l’apparecchio acustico non lo tiene h24 ma solo 5 o 6 ore al giorno per sforzare l’udito a sentire.

ED URLA COME UNA BESTIA!!!!


----------



## perplesso (13 Ottobre 2021)

ah le vecchie scene da sala d'attesa


----------



## MariLea (13 Ottobre 2021)

povero


----------



## ologramma (13 Ottobre 2021)

Pincopallista ha detto:


> E ve lo racconto in diretta sono nella sala d‘aspetto di un ospedale milanese.
> Vicino a me c’è un vecchietto che sta raccontando ad un altro vecchietto che lui l’apparecchio acustico non lo tiene h24 ma solo 5 o 6 ore al giorno per sforzare l’udito a sentire.
> 
> ED URLA COME UNA BESTIA!!!!


pensa che io esco con uno che dice che sente ma io urlo per farmi ascoltare , delle volte penso che mi legge le labbra  perchè se non mi vede  sembra perso nei suoi pensieri solo che non ammette che non ci sente .
Ah un altro amico d'infanzia  non voleva comprarsi l'apparecchio finche i suoi figli si sono imposti  perchè non sentiva il telefono e i richiami perchè è vedovo   , ma spesso quando l'incontro si dimentica di metterlo e quindi siamo da capo a dodici


----------



## MariLea (14 Ottobre 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> solo che non ammette che non ci sente .i


Secondo me, non è che non vogliano ammettere... ma proprio non se ne rendono conto.


----------



## ologramma (15 Ottobre 2021)

no non vogliono risolvere il problema .

Io  detti l'indirizzo ad un altro amico che per la sua professione soffriva di acufeni , la moglie mi disse che lui non gli rispondeva più ,tanto non la capiva , ma  dopo il trattamento che gli diede il dottore con  la visita  , lo faceva dormire e lui smise  di prenderle  , il problema con la moglie si è aggravato , ora si ignorano a vicenda.
L'altro mio amico si isola  quindi è una scusa non metterlo .


----------

